# north beach



## LOC (May 3, 2010)

Anyone ever fished north beach b4? I live bout 15 minutes away and never fished there and wondered if it was worth the time and bait


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Try it out


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

LOC said:


> Anyone ever fished north beach b4? I live bout 15 minutes away and never fished there and wondered if it was worth the time and bait


Too many foul mouthed, beer drinking, wanting to start a fight red necks for me to fish there anymore.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

No one ever bothers me for some reason......


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Right now you can catch some nice perch during the daytime with BWs. Was there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## River_hunter (Mar 12, 2012)

I was at North Beach pier on 4-3-12 from 12:30pm-6pm and only 2 rockfish was caught. I caught one from the right corner it was 20in and about a hour later a guy in the left corner bagged a 22in rockfish. Nothing else was caught that day the fish wasn't even biting. No Wp or Croakers. 
I went back on 4-6-12 it was a couple local guys fishing i ask them was the fish biting today. All of them said No at the same time. I talked with them for a hour and no bites. I said good luck to the guys and went to my spot on the River

I am going to try at night one day this week to see if the fish are biting at night.


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

good fishing @ night,but u gotta get past the knuckleheads.


----------



## LOC (May 3, 2010)

catman said:


> Too many foul mouthed, beer drinking, wanting to start a fight red necks for me to fish there anymore.


 lol


----------



## LOC (May 3, 2010)

yeah thats what my plan was if i go there to go at nite to hopefully be surrounded by fish and fishermen instead of crazy ppl.....its like 2 exits on the beltway from me so maybe i will go sooner than later ....i will report back when i do


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

most of the people are blow hards down at the north beach pier mind your own and just enjoy it as much as possible. honestly there is enough cops down that way if you decide they are getting out of hand just make the call honestly they dont have much else to do. however if you want the same fishing without the people head up to forbidden beach its rite down the street but youll have to be able to csast a fair distance to make it work.


----------



## LOC (May 3, 2010)

If u can slide me the directions...maybe we can meet up there one day....I'm in the area in d.heights so its not to far...and thanx for the tip by the way all fisherman don't help each other


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

LOC I'm not very good with road names but if you would like I am willing to show you where it is or explain how to get there. The catch is I'm unsure if it's public or private. Back when I did a lot of bank fishing it was wide open all the time but as of late the gate has been up likely due to myself and others in our younger years but honestly I cannot confirm what the deal is with the spot. However there is enough space to park and walk up to it. The best directions I can give is to follow 5th street down to tans cycle then hang a left and go down to 9th street and make a right thenake the first left onto the main drag follow that up you will see a swamp / marsh to your left and the small gate / parking spot is to your right if you cross the small bridge into AA county you have gone to far


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

The way I hear it you can't fish that location anymore.. You might not want to fish that area and have the NB police catch you..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree 100%..... NB gets a bad rap... By that I mean it's not much different than any other pier in MD. You have A-Holes that drink and curse, and the skill set on the pier is low (on average).. So espect that most folks down there can't cast straight but it's still a nice spot when the Croakers are running..



transamsam98 said:


> most of the people are blow hards down at the north beach pier mind your own and just enjoy it as much as possible. honestly there is enough cops down that way if you decide they are getting out of hand just make the call honestly they dont have much else to do. however if you want the same fishing without the people head up to forbidden beach its rite down the street but youll have to be able to csast a fair distance to make it work.


----------



## LOC (May 3, 2010)

maybe nb is out lol


----------



## River_hunter (Mar 12, 2012)

NB is ok. Last year at the end of the season they had a cop on the boardwalk and pier so that cut out SOME of the drinking. I'm sure they will have a cop this year too after Memorial Day. And that Forbidden Beach is off limits. When it was open I fished off the rocks on the right side and it was good fishing out there but like a lot of places people left trash all over and hanging out there at night making a lot of noise so they closed it. 

After Memorial Day you can fish at breezy point pier but it closes at 8pm but I guess that's a different thread


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Many years ago it was a good spot, especially if you could heave em out by the green can. Then it slowly turned to a thug hang out. I have many fond and not so fond memories from there. Met some great people there, George, JC and his wife, Husky, Teddy, etc. One of the main reasons we bought a boat years ago was to get away from the thugs and scum. Maybe some of the old timers will chime in.


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

i still live,and grew up in north beach,fishing that pier.use to be just locals that fished it,same guys and ladys every evening.that is till the washington post ran a report that said good fishing could be had,that was the beginning of the end.still some good people show up to fish,most fisherman r.but along with the fisherman came other folks that ruined it.still cool during the day,but we know thats not when the fish bite


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

FYI.... A good number of the A$$hole, Drunks and Scumbags at NB Pier are locals.. I can't tell you how many times I've watched them ride their bikes on the pier with a 6 pack in one hand and I rod in the other. Bragging to anyone who would listen about the poaching they would do. keeping double the creel limit of croakers 5 days out of 7 is just wrong...


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

kwesi w. said:


> fyi.... A good number of the a$$hole, drunks and scumbags at nb pier are locals.. I can't tell you how many times i've watched them ride their bikes on the pier with a 6 pack in one hand and i rod in the other. Bragging to anyone who would listen about the poaching they would do. Keeping double the creel limit of croakers 5 days out of 7 is just wrong...


amen !!!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

YOU GUYS FORGOT TO MENTION THE GUITAR DUETS AT 10PM! opcorn:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

At least the mayor is fishing friendly


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

opcorn: great reports ...thanks for sharing!


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Forbidden Beach was purchased last year by the town of North Beach. I don't think you can fish there though. Only the pier.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL last year there was a guy who showed up around 10pm with about 6 doz walmart bloodworms for sale. 

We caught a lot of croaker that night. We also met the "King of the pier"...well thats what he described himself as.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I know who you're talking about..... LMAO!!!!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Julious Lubbes.......king of the pier


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

http://bayweekly.com/old-site/year01/issue9_22/life9_22.html


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Great article!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Good read...but there is another guy that proclaimed this royal title when I was there. I say they challenge each other to a duel! 

Either way, if I see either I may just bow at their presence and throw rose petals when I am there. Gotta respect royalty.


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

thats pretty harsh. assholes,drunks,and scumbags ?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

timekeeper said:


> thats pretty harsh. assholes,drunks,and scumbags ?


yup, ruined it all, just wait 'til JC chimes in.


----------

